# No golf for a while&#129301;



## Khamelion (Jul 19, 2016)

Well that's me not playing for a few weeks after being told yesterday that I have a broken big toe. Getting new boiler fitted and helping the fitter carry the old one out the house the bottom half of the cast iron boiler came away and dropped on my big toe. The last bone in the toe is broke front to back. Off to the fracture clinic this morning to see what's next hopefully it'll just be rest with foot up


----------



## DRW (Jul 19, 2016)

Ouch.

Hope it mends quickly and you are back out as soon as possible now summer has arrived.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh dear and just when summer finally made an appearance.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh dear.  I hope this has taught you a valuable lesson:  never help people.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2016)

Did mine last year. 8 weeks off


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ouch! Bad luck!


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll find out at 11:30 how long I'm going to be laid up. Thing is when it happen I just walked it off, it hurt, but I could still bend my toe without any pain it wasn't until much later that it swelled up which then made it difficult to walk. 

I got wrong off the nurse when she asked what I'd done all day, I told her that I'd been helping the boiler fitter, I'd been up and down the stairs, she asked if I'd had any pain relief, told her I'd taken nothing, to which she said "what you bloody men like? Go home have some pain relief and put you foot up"

This isn't going to go well I don't make a good patient


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2016)

You should sue the plumber for not providing you with steel capped work boots


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

Lets hope that you're a quick healer and back sooner than you expect


----------



## irip (Jul 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh dear and just when summer finally made an appearance.
		
Click to expand...

Dont you love the way the forum gets together as one to offer sympathy and a positive attitude whenever someone has a problem

Brilliant:thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2016)

just man up and play on........ :ears:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Khamelion, is your toe changing colour to match your trousers .
Sorry Dave i just couldn't resist , get well soon mate :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			I'll find out at 11:30 how long I'm going to be laid up. Thing is when it happen I just walked it off, it hurt, but I could still bend my toe without any pain it wasn't until much later that it swelled up which then made it difficult to walk. 

I got wrong off the nurse when she asked what I'd done all day, I told her that I'd been helping the boiler fitter, I'd been up and down the stairs, she asked if I'd had any pain relief, told her I'd taken nothing, to which she said "what you bloody men like? Go home have some pain relief and put you foot up"

This isn't going to go well I don't make a good patient
		
Click to expand...


Should have asked her for some pain relief... She might have given you something that would have made it more interesting to sit still....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2016)

irip said:



			Dont you love the way the forum gets together as one to offer sympathy and a positive attitude whenever someone has a problem

Brilliant:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can't help myself, but meant it well!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Well that's me not playing for a few weeks after being told yesterday that I have a broken big toe. Getting new boiler fitted and helping the fitter carry the old one out the house the bottom half of the cast iron boiler came away and dropped on my big toe. The last bone in the toe is broke front to back. Off to the fracture clinic this morning to see what's next hopefully it'll just be rest with foot up
		
Click to expand...


Good time to get to the gym and work on the upper body or go swimming or work on the putting so not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2016)

Get well soon mate.


----------



## brendy (Jul 19, 2016)

Broken toes are ok, I played through mine, back muscles are a whole different ball game mind, 28 points was impressive at the weekend.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: No golf for a while*




Well it's good news and bad news from the fracture clinic, good news is that I managed to break the bone on the top and underneath on the side, the larger portion of the bone is covered in hairline fractures, I was told it is a complex fracture. That written it's clean, doesn't need any surgery and will heal overtime. Two to three weeks for the swelling and bruising to go away and then it's up to me when I start putting pressure on it.

So the bad news is no golf for a few weeks or at least till I can walk on it without limping or needing the crutches I was given, which to be fair are more of a hindrance than help.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: No golf for a while*



Khamelion said:



View attachment 20232


Well it's good news and bad news from the fracture clinic, good news is that I managed to break the bone on the top and underneath on the side, the larger portion of the bone is covered in hairline fractures, I was told it is a complex fracture. That written it's clean, doesn't need any surgery and will heal overtime. Two to three weeks for the swelling and bruising to go away and then it's up to me when I start putting pressure on it.

So the bad news is no golf for a few weeks or at least till I can walk on it without limping or needing the crutches I was given, which to be fair are more of a hindrance than help.
		
Click to expand...

Nice picture ,  any negatives from Forrest Pines ?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2016)

Unlucky mate, I hope you'll be fit for the return leg of CLS v Whickham v The Rest of Tyneside in September.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 22, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			just man up and play on........ :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well, I tried a golf shoe on this morning, a bit of a struggle getting it on, but once on, all good, tried a few little tentative swings in the garden seems okay, though I'm very wary of turning my right foot.  

That written, I'm going to call the club, and see if they have a buggy for tomorrow, if they have I'm playing.


----------

